# Intelli Mouse Explorer



## SunBurner2k (26. April 2001)

Hi! Ich hab ein Problem: Ich habe die Intelli Mouse Explorer (USB). Nun habe ich meinen älteren PC wieder aufgebaut, musste aber feststellen, dass dieser keinen USB-Slot hat. Als ich gesehen hatte, dass ein USB/PS2 Adapter mitgeliefert wurde, wollte ich diesen Anschließen, doch das alte Gehäuse hat nur einen Seriellen anschlus :[ ARGGGG!!! Jetz hat mir ein Freund gesagt, dass es ebenfalls einen PS2/Seriell Adapter gibt. Wenn ich nun beide Adapter zwischen Mouse und PC Stecke - kann das funktionieren? Habt ihr damit auch mal Erfahrungen gemacht???? HILFE!!! Will keine neue/alte Mouse kaufen!!!


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (27. April 2001)

also willst du jetzt 2 adapter an der maus und wolltest fragen ob es funzt?


----------



## Quentin (27. April 2001)

* theoretisch * müsste es ja funktionieren
* praktisch *  habe ich es anno dazumal nicht einmal geschafft eine ps/2 maus an COM1 zu hängen....


----------



## Leonce (27. April 2001)

Hi SunBurner2k,
hab interessehalber Dein Problem auf nem 133 mit SI55P-
Mainboard nachgespielt. Board unterstützt nur optional PS/2,
heißt Bios-Update, PS/2-nachrüsten usw. also nada - bekam nicht mal ne alte MS-PS/2 Mouse zum laufen.
Gleiches Spiel Deiner Steckkonfiguration mit meinem neueren Athlon 700 - also unterstützt USB-PS/2-seriell- nada - immerhin alte PS/2 Mouse läuft.
MS-Support-Site ....hardware/mouse war auch nicht ergiebig,
auch nickles.de, der manchmal ganz gute Tipps für altes Equipment hat gab auch nichts her.
Ohne Bios-Update, Eingriffe in den Gerätemanager usw. kommst Du mal garnicht weiter - und ob's dann läuft?
So mein bester Tipp aus dem Bauch heraus:
Prüfe ob Dein Board ne USB-Aufrüstkarte unterstützt-kostet zwar auch um die 60.-DM,aber dann hast'de was davon...
Merci für 2 vergnügliche Bastelstunden und dass ich meinen alten Krempel mal wieder rausgeräumt hab 
Grüße Leonce


----------



## SunBurner2k (27. April 2001)

*@Leonce: Hab ich doch gern gemacht!*

tja, schade. Na, dann muss ich irgendwo noch ne alte Serielle Maus herkriegen - ebay(?) . Trotzdem Danke @All für eure Bemühungen!

C-YA! >>SunBurner2k<<


----------



## alki (29. April 2001)

Eine USB/PS2-Maus läuft meistens nicht am Seriellen Port, da der Stromverbrauch zu hoch ist. PS2 und USB liefern einfach mehr Strom, da helfen dir auch keine hintereinandergestöpselten Adaper...

Gruss
Alki


----------



## Tetsuo (29. Mai 2001)

LoL das funzt bestimmt ned :|


----------

